# My New Interior



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Howdy All. I had my interior redone this past spring and meant to post up some pics much, much, earlier. But I digress. I went to a local upholstery shop in Lexington, SC (Hot Rod's Upholstery) and decided to go with something different than the stock options. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

And a couple more:


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice! I am looking at changing my interior as well and would love to get an idea of materials used and cost. I'd love to change all of the vinyl to leather. (PM me if you'd prefer.)


----------

